# Help! My dog poops everywhere!



## epikk9 (Feb 10, 2009)

I have a Chihuahua puppy that I got when he was 11 weeks old. I've had him for about a month now and have been trying to house train him.

I've been trying to train him to go on newspapers laid out in the large bathroom. I keep a small crate in there where he sleeps every night and I leave the crate door open for him but keep the bathroom door closed when he's supposed to be sleeping. He always manages to go in his crate, but seldom on the newspapers.

I've allowed him to roam the bathroom, the short hallway from the bathroom to the kitchen, and the kitchen. He always manages go anywhere EXCEPT the newspapers!

I have a regular feeding schedule and take him to the newspapers every morning, and every 3-4 hours in between until bed time. In the beginning, I used to wait until he went on the newspapers, praise him with either treat or just verbal and physical praise, and then let him go play. However, there would be occasions where I would have to stay there for upwards of 2-3 hours before he went. Needless to say, staying there with him and praising him right afterwards was very tough on my hectic work schedule.

Does anyone have any ideas on how I can re-train/encourage him to go on the newspapers rather than everywhere else? 

Thanks.


----------



## skelaki (Nov 9, 2006)

Why do you want him to go in the house?

But, if you do you must take him to the papers or pads each time so that you can praise him for going in the right place. He has no idea what those newspapers are for. 

Personally, I'd start training him to go outside even if out side means a potty box or even a pee pad on a porch or balcony.


----------



## Love's_Sophie (Sep 23, 2007)

I agree with the advice given above. This puppy only knows one thing right now...and that is that going in the house, anywhere, is acceptable. 

Stop letting him roam the house

Use the crate as a bed; meaning, no more 'loose' at night...he needs to associate his crate for sleeping, not pottying. 

Make sure the crate is the proper size; if he can stand up and turn around, that is the proper size...if he can sleep in one end, and potty in the other, it's too big, and you need to divide it to the proper size. 

Utilize a leash and harness, and hook him to your belt, so that during the time he's out, he's right with you. The more opportunity he's given to fail (when he's loose), the longer it takes to potty train. Keep him next to you, so you can watch and moniter him, and you will recognise the signs you need to, in order to get him to his proper potty spot. Give him a good opportunity to potty, and if he refuses to go, crate him for a little while, then take him out and try again. He will learn that pottying means he gets a treat, praise, and to stay out with you, but not pottying gets him nothing but a nap. 

If you insist on paper training him, realize that this is going to be a longer, drawn out process, simply because he won't, at this point, be differentiating between pottying indoors in the papers, from just pottying indoors. And pair that with most small dogs being notoriously difficult to house train, and you've got a LONG road ahead of you.


----------



## Katelyn39 (Aug 16, 2016)

We had problems with our dog also. He used to pee or poop inside of our house all the time when left alone. Both my husband and I work a lot and had no time to take our Pringles to dog training classes. We asked one friend who works in foster care (he is always surrounded by dogs) what we should do. He has recommended me this http://bit.ly/1Tm6XWg online dog trainer. . It's cheap but it delivered the needed result, we are not ashamed to invite some guests over anymore.


----------

